
Who benefits when the price of insulin soars? - hhs
https://www.ineteconomics.org/perspectives/blog/who-benefits-when-the-price-of-insulin-soars
======
aurizon
Fully synthetic human insulin gets cheaper to make year by year, so the profit
goes to the delivery tiers in various ways, with most of it going to the
Pharma companies who operate as a price managing cartel - quite illegal in the
USA. In other global areas the prices are far-far cheaper, such as third world
area - whose people would die unmedicated if forced to pay US prices. The
whole FDA approval/regulation process is responsible for this under the guise
of safety coupled with IP 'protections' (these freshly issue IP protected
variants [every few years] they keep the game going.

